# A ? for nike...



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

You said yours rbs bred after being together for only 10 days. I just put another p in with my 8" and one was already black and the 8" turned black almost instantly. Is this a sign of agression or breeding?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

here phishiie phishiie said:


> You said yours rbs bred after being together for only 10 days. I just put another p in with my 8" and one was already black and the 8" turned black almost instantly. Is this a sign of agression or breeding?


 what is the size of both of them ?

what size tank are they in? (pic if possible)

anything is possible if you you see them together alot then most likley







if they stay on opposite sides then maybe just territoial issues. keep us posted anyways and good luck.

things to watch out for: after waterchanges watch for darkening in colour and nest building (face down tail up)

goodluck


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

They have been swimming next to each other alot....


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

one is 8" and the other is about 6.5"


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

here phishiie phishiie said:


> one is 8" and the other is about 6.5"


 well they appear to be large enough to be sexually mature, so be patient and keep on regular weekly water changes.

good luck


----------

